
Ask HN: Would you use this SEO tool? - daoudc
Would you pay for a chatbot that helped you with SEO? A conversation might look like this:<p>bot: What&#x27;s your website address?<p>you: www.somewebsite.com<p>bot: It looks like your site is about &quot;some thing&quot;. You currently rank 55 for that search term in Google. Is that a good search term to work on?<p>you: yes<p>bot: What about &quot;some other search term&quot;<p>you: no<p>... [More suggested terms]<p>bot: Let&#x27;s see if we can improve your rankings. One way to do that is to comment on relevant blog posts. This will put a link back to your site which will improve your ranking.<p>bot: Is this a good blog post to comment on: &lt;url&gt; (comment&#x2F;skip)?<p>you: [read post, then press comment button]<p>bot: Here&#x27;s some suggested comments: [Some auto-generated comments that relate somewhat to the article, are grammatically correct and don&#x27;t look spammy]<p>you: [Choose the comment that looks the most relevant]<p>bot: Great - I&#x27;ve posted your comment.<p>[...later]<p>bot: Your comment on &lt;website&gt; has been accepted by the moderator.<p>bot: Also, your Google rank for &quot;search term&quot; has gone from 55 to 34!<p>bot: I see you&#x27;ve put out a new blog post! Shall I post it on Twitter and Facebook for you?<p>you: yes<p>bot: Joe Blogs commented on your post, shall I reply? [Suggested replies...]
...<p>etc.<p>The idea is to make it super simple to improve your page rankings for those who don&#x27;t know anything about SEO.<p>I was thinking of charging around $10 a month for this service. Would you pay for it?
======
mattbgates
Well, I would probably me more willing to give your bot a try than respond to
the hundreds to thousands of emails from SEO companies I receive telling me
that my website needs this or that... lacking traffic, ranking for the wrong
keywords, despite the fact that they send me this PDF document with keywords
that have nothing to do with my website.

The bot would certainly have to do more than send me those generated pdfs that
the SEO companies think they can sell me on. But depending on its usefulness,
I may willing to pay at least $5 a month. Although I admit, I am a hard sell.

But an assistant bot keeping me up to date on all things happening on my
website? I've got over 1500 posts on one of my popular websites, so if the bot
certainly kept tabs on everything and gave me all sorts of data.. whether via
email or just an open chat channel, I'd say it'd be well worth it!

Some things I would definitely like:

1\. how long does it take Google to index a new published post of mine?

2\. are any of my current posts listed in google and if so, where? (page
number, position number, search query, keywords, etc.)

3\. what about other search engines?

4\. suggestions about new articles to write based on current ones -- just new
ideas from what it scanned

5\. take an article and summarize it into like 5 bullet points for me (I'm big
on summarizing blog posts for my readers)

6\. I'd love to know what articles on my site are currently being shared on
social media-twitter,pinterest,facebook,linkedin,etc.

7\. I'm far too busy to engage in social media interactions, so if I had a bot
to kind of do that for me, whether it sent out a post across all social media,
and then checked, and even possibly replied, that'd be cool

And yeah? That last one... take my $10 :P

I seriously lack social media engagement... and I know it.

I know that is probably asking for a lot, but just throwing out some ideas and
suggestions. Lots of potential!

~~~
daoudc
Thanks for the feedback!

1, 2, 3 and 4: definitely doable 5: tricky, probably impossible to do reliably
6: doable 7: without any manual interaction this could end up looking spammy.
If you're happy with that, it could work.

Also forgot to ask what platform people would prefer: Android, iPhone,
Windows, OS X or Linux? Platforms like Messenger and Slack are probably out of
the question unfortunately because the bot would have to be querying Google
automatically, which is more reliable from your own IP.

~~~
mattbgates
For me personally, I'm more of a web guy.. I like things on the Internet and I
like mobile-responsive design. Something that I can access from my phone --
whether on Android or iOS and it works, is great.

As a developer myself, personally I just focus on that. Saves time and money
and resources to just make it all responsive. Not knocking app developers at
all, because more people DO prefer to go to the Android store or Apple store,
but I prefer to hop on Chrome or Safari and navigate to the website and use a
product.

